# ALLEY EVOGENE 10vialsX10iu (Human Growth Hormone)



## polgiorgos




----------



## Milky

What about it ?


----------



## polgiorgos

Here in Greece .....all bodybuilders use Alley.....and peptides from Alley.......in UK do you know the Alley???


----------



## Trapps84

That's amazing

I take it you are selling this then


----------



## polgiorgos

Evogene

Recombinant Human Growth Hormone

3,33 mg (10IU)

Evogene is a man-made form of growth hormone called "recombinant Human Growth Hormone." Although it's made in a lab, produced by recombinant DNA technology, it is identical to the growth hormone your body makes. This means you can feel confident in making it your own growth hormone therapy.

Evogene (recombinant Human Growth Hormone - rDNA origin has 191 amino acid sequence and its structure are identical to the dominant form of this human pituitary growth hormone. It has a molecular weight of 22,125 daltons.

Evogene( rHGH) is a sterile, non-pyrogenic, white lyophilized powder intended for subcutaneous or intramuscular injection, after reconstitution with sterile Water for Injection ( 0,3% m-Cresol).

Most important to be mentioned are:

1) With the old technology, the greatest purity that can be achieved is about 92% ( which means about 8% impurities that cannot be removed). With our new technology the purity of the product is 99%!

2) The HGH molecule is more stable. As a result, it can be stored for longer time without been decayed.

3) New technology HGH has larger activity coefficient. It is more active for IU to IU in compare to the "traditional" way made HGH.

4)The new technology HGH has shown no immune-reaction problems.The human body doesn't form and produce antibodies after 6-8 months of use. This was the case with the old-way made HGH. So, with the new HGH there is no need to take more and more quantities just to have the same results.


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me your English improved fast :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Trapps84 said:


> That's amazing
> 
> I take it you are selling this then


Would take that as a yes lol


----------



## polgiorgos

:lol: :lol: :lol: I know my friend my english is not good....


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> Fu*k me your English improved fast :lol:


FPMSL....cracking..... :lol:


----------



## neverminder

polgiorgos said:


> Here in Greece .....all bodybuilders use Alley.....and peptides from Alley.......in UK do you know the Alley???


This changes everything. The world will never be the same again...


----------



## Milky

So come on op where abouts in Dartford are you from ?


----------



## polgiorgos

that's funny now; (neverminder)


----------



## 3752

Not sure what this thread is about? I have heard of Alley not great things about there peptides there GH is ok but again nothing special.

Are you using these products? As it seems you are just promoting them, the text you posted up about GH is cut and paste boring old stuff.


----------



## harryharry

Alley hgh is crap.... bull****......

greets

harry


----------



## adam28

Alley G init lol


----------



## Suprakill4

harryharry said:


> Alley hgh is crap.... bull****......
> 
> greets
> 
> harry


Would you say the alpha pharma one is considerably better then? Lol!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Trapps84 said:


> That's amazing
> 
> I take it you are selling this then


LOL !

looks like yet another basic generic GH kit. Kinda looks like Intratropins.


----------



## bail

harryharry said:


> Alley hgh is crap.... bull****......
> 
> greets
> 
> harry


I like your constructive criticism what brand gh would you recommend??


----------



## bigchickenlover

Post of the day for me!!


----------



## harryharry

i have testet alley an i had no evective....

better is nordis, genotropin or i f you want cheap china hgh take hygetropin.

greets

harry


----------



## DazUKM

harryharry said:


> Alley hgh is crap.... bull****......
> 
> greets
> 
> harry


This is hilarious


----------



## DazUKM

Suprakill4 said:


> Would you say the alpha pharma one is considerably better then? Lol!!


Ahaha


----------



## bigchickenlover

respect to Harry!


----------



## DazUKM

Milky said:


> What about it ?





Pscarb said:


> Not sure what this thread is about? I have heard of Alley not great things about there peptides there GH is ok but again nothing special.
> 
> Are you using these products? As it seems you are just promoting them, the text you posted up about GH is cut and paste boring old stuff.


Shouldn't OP be banned and thread deleted as the picture has web address to source for GH ?


----------



## bigchickenlover

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Milky

DazUKM said:


> Shouldn't OP be banned and thread deleted as the picture has web address to source for GH ?


I don't think this thread has drummed up much business for him mate do you :lol:


----------



## harryharry

Suprakill4 said:


> Would you say the alpha pharma one is considerably better then? Lol!!


i dont know if its better. thats the point that i ask if any people have expirience with vitex.

i only know that nordis and genos are better when u take it direct from pharmacy because in the onlineshops nordis and genos are 95% easteuropean fakes!

i know some people from romania the give me pricelists from nordis for 30 dollars per pen with 30iu. theys look like original nordis exactly.

greets

harry


----------



## DazUKM

Milky said:


> I don't think this thread has drummed up much business for him mate do you :lol:


True lol


----------



## mrleejones84

anyone tried the evogene igf-lr3? or any feedback.


----------



## constantbulk

Milky said:


> So come on op where abouts in Dartford are you from ?


only just seen this, wouldn't surprise me if he aint from round here


----------



## VANE06

I am on alley hgh 5 UI day since 4 month.

good results fat loss ect

but never had better that jintropin some yeas ago.


----------

